# Graka in Notebook tauschen



## Shantyboost (13. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich besitze ein Acer Aspire 5741G-334G50Mnsk und habe mich gefragt, ob ich die Grafikkarte, eine Mobility Radeon 5470, gegen eine bessere austauschen kann.
Geht das überhaupt ? Ich bin Hauptsächlich PC Nutzer, deshalb weiß ich nicht genau wie das mit dem Netzteil aussieht. Sind alle Notebook Graka's gleich groß ?

Ich benutze hauptsächlich meinen PC. Den Laptop habe ich eigentlich nur für die Schule gekauft, benutze den aber auch bei Lan Partys weil ich keinen Bock hab PC Monitor usw. abzubauen.
CSS und UT3 laufen relativ flüssig aber wenn bald CS:GO kommt glaube ich nicht dass Laptop das schafft. Außerdem kommt es bei CSS und UT ja auf Reaktion und Skills an, deshalb reicht "relativ flüssig" nicht.


----------



## Schlingel (13. September 2011)

Hallo

Bei Deinen Acer kann man die Grafikkarte nicht tauschen da sie auf das Motherboard aufgelötet ist.

mfg


----------



## Shantyboost (13. September 2011)

**** !!! Dann kann ich mir direkt n neuen Laptop kaufen.


----------



## Schlingel (13. September 2011)

Wenn es Die zu langsam ist ja.Es gibt natürlich auch Notebooks wo man die Grafikkarte tauschen kann aber die kosten auch etwas mehr.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2011)

Selbst wenn Du die tauschen könntest, muss man viele Dinge beachten (Kompatibilität, Wärmeentwicklung). und wenn das alles geklärt ist, gibt es solche Karten trotzdem kaum zu kaufen. Daher ist das idR dann so teuer, dass man lieber das Notebook verkauft und sich dann ein neues besseres (inkl neuer Garantie) holt.


----------



## Shantyboost (13. September 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Du die tauschen könntest, muss man viele Dinge beachten (Kompatibilität, Wärmeentwicklung). und wenn das alles geklärt ist, gibt es solche Karten trotzdem kaum zu kaufen. Daher ist das idR dann so teuer, dass man lieber das Notebook verkauft und sich dann ein neues besseres (inkl neuer Garantie) holt.


 
An verkaufen und neues kaufen habe ich auch schon gedacht aber für das ding bekomme ich nichts weil das nix besonderes zu bieten hat. Gut ein LED Display ok aber bei ebay gehen die dinger für 100 € weg und wenn ich mir was vernünftiges holen will, zahle ich dafür locker 900 bis 1000 €. Das ist für nen Sekundärrechner den ich für die Schule und 5 mal im Jahr für ne Lan Party benutze einfach zu teuer. Außerdem hab ich's als Schüler mit der Kohle eh nicht so locker.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du bei ebay geschaut hast, aber für nur 100€ geht das auf keinen Fall weg - vielleicht defekt, aber nicht in normalem Zustand. Das allerbilligste, was ich finden konnte, hat über 200€ gebracht: Acer Aspire 5741G-334G32Bn - TOP ZUSTAND | eBay 

Und für ca. 500€ kriegst Du heute schon Notebooks mit einer Nvidia 540m, die viel viel stärker bei Games ist als die Karte in Deinem, zB ASUS K52JV-SX055V (90N3ML514N1148VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  - Du brauchst auf keinen Fall ein Notebook für 900-1000€ für Deine Spiele...  und wenn Du ne Karte gesucht hättest, die so gut ist wie in einem Notebook für 900€, dann hättest Du auch mal locker 400-500€ einplanen müssen...


----------

